# 18 PUPS!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A friend of mines dog just had 18 pups! Yes, EIGHTEEN! The last eight didnt make it because they were in there too long and the delivery was very hard on the beotch. But eighteen pups! JEEEEZZZZZ! Has anyone ever heard of a litter this big?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nope. :shock:


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a friend that had a lab with 13. But 18 never. That is wild!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy moly! :shock:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Cha ching$$$$


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Cha ching$$$$


That's no shizz! He gets a GRAND a piece for his dogs and they're ALL sold! :shock:


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, that would be horribly to have that many. Not surprised so many didn't make it.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Have to change that dogs name to fertal mertal (sp).

My sister had a lab that had 12 puppies and they all survived. When they were ready to go they were eating a 50 lb. bag of dog food a week. Boy were they glad to when they found homes for them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's always a pain in the you know what to raise/market/sell a litter of pups. But, when you have proven stock and top shelf blood like this guy does, they sell themselves. It's a GIANT P.I.T.A. but I'll bet he's crying all the way to the bank...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BigMac said:


> I had a friend that had a lab with 13. But 18 never. That is wild!


That is wilde!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Fact is it was 19! 

And if my memory serves me right I think Orson had a bitch that had around that many and I do believe they all lived...! I think she had 3 litters and a total of like 57 puppies....


----------

